# R.I.P Marshmallow



## Mr.Marshmallow (Aug 15, 2011)

I was away for schools and work, my mom just told me he passed away last saturday. I am really sad that I did not get to say my final goodbye. He was a good friend for 7 years and I got him since he was 3 months. I will post pics and more thoughts later as I am still trying to disgust this. My parents said he passed away peacefully. Binky free marshmallow


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry your Marshmellow has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

He was such a Lovely Bunny.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 16, 2011)

We're so sorry for your loss. He was a darling little bunny. Rest in peace little man and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 16, 2011)

What a gorgeous bunny - I am so sorry for your loss 

Jan


----------



## Mr.Marshmallow (Aug 17, 2011)

I am feeling a lot better so I am going to write a bit more. I got Marshmallow when he was 3 months and he has been part of the family ever since. He was my first pet and I loved him to death. I took a summer job at another city this summer so I have been traveling back and forth. The last time I saw him was exactly two weeks ago from today. I told him to wait for me to come back and we will have more time to chill. Unfortunately, Marshmallow went into what appeared to be a GI stasis on Saturday night and passed away couple hours after. My mom said he wasn't appeared to be in pain, but was very weak. I can't help but felt really guilty about not coming home last weekend. I know I can give him more comfort if I came back. My parents tried their best but I felt that I could had done this or done that if I was home. I have been feeling very guilty for the last 2 days, and when I felt better, I felt guilty about not feeling guilty. But I know we had a pretty awesome 7 years together and he bought a lot of joy into my life(and I certainly hope I did the same for him) . We buried him in an open field under a bush since we shared the backyard with our neighbors. I will be building a memorial under his favorite tree in the backyard as well. It was a difficult loss but it will get better. I will miss you my little friend. R.I.P.ink iris:

"Death ends a life, not a relationship" - Tuesdays with Morrie


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 17, 2011)

:sad: Don't beat yourself up. We all come to the same end no matter how we strive. What's important is the love you shared while you were together.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry about little Marshmallow...I couldn't be with my bunny when she was put to sleep, and that almost killed *me* in and of itself-I'd always promised I'd stay with her, and then the vet said for our state it wasn't legal for me to come back with them. )':


----------



## Mr.Marshmallow (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks everyone! It's exactly one week since Marshy passed away and I have been feeling much better. I am creating a photobook for him and digged out some of the old pics on my cell. Binky free my friend!:halo


----------



## JimD (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Marshmallow.

ray::rainbow:


----------

